# le frappe, altrimenti dette..



## Montesacro

Questa settimana sono stato parecchio in giro e in diverse città del nord ho già visto esposti nei bar e nelle pasticcerie i tipici dolci di carnevale (appena dopo la befana!).
E allora mi è venuto in mente che esiste un tipico “dolce” legato a questo periodo, diffuso in gran parte d’Italia, che assume i nomi più disparati da regione a regione.
Sto parlando delle “frappe” (così si chiamano a Roma e nel Lazio).
Credo che in Toscana si chiamino cenci, in Veneto crostoli (ma a Venezia e Chioggia galani), da qualche altra parte chiacchiere, etc.
Per pura curiosità proviamo a costruire una “mappa” nazionale che riporti i vari nomi locali di questi dolci (in altre parole i vari geosinonimi)?
Grazie della vostra partecipazione (adoro indulgere in simili oziose attività… )


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao!
In provincia di Trento diciamo "grostoli".


----------



## la italianilla

In Toscana:
1. _Cenci_ l'hai già detto e sono quelli base, alcuni li chiamano anche _chiacchiere_. Il primo significato di cencio è quello di "straccio" 
2. Poi ci sono gli _struffoli_ -> variante dei cenci ma con la pasta più fine (quindi trattengono meno olio, ergo sono più leggeri)
Inoltre mi vengono in mente _le chiacchiere della Maremma_, e poi anche i _crostoli_. Sinceramente non so dire se vi siano differenze nella lavorazione perché non mi intendo di cucina (ma di assaggi sì ), ma sono tutti più o meno molti simili alle chiacchiere (per quanto concerne l'aspetto).


----------



## Mariano50

Da noi in Sardegna vengono chiamati "zippulas", forse dall'italiano "zeppole"!
http://www.zafferanozaf.it/ricette/zippu.htm


----------



## la italianilla

Mariano ti sei confuso! Credo che Montesacro si riferisse a queste!
Correggetemi se sbaglio!


----------



## rainbowizard

Montesacro said:


> in Veneto crostoli (ma a Venezia e Chioggia galani) )


 
Ti posso confermare esattamente che a Venezia si parla di Galani ma in generale anche di Chiacchiere e Crostoli.

Normalmente si trovano come sfoglie di pasta fritte... mia nonna li preparava anche ripieni di marmellata ma non so se fosse una sua invenzione


----------



## Mariano50

la italianilla said:


> Mariano ti sei confuso! Credo che Montesacro si riferisse a queste!
> Correggetemi se sbaglio!



Montesacro ha scritto " i tipici dolci di carnevale".
Conosco solo le "zippulas", te lo giuro!

NB: nel link di cui sopra ci sono le patate! Mai sentito, forse un modernismo! 
Qui la ricetta a cui mi riferivo:
http://www.ricettemania.com/sardegna/zippulas.htm


----------



## Lello4ever

Qui si dice Chiacchiere ma ho anche sentito frappe.


----------



## Montesacro

Mariano50, mi riferivo proprio ai dolci raffigurati nella foto postata da italianilla (grazie!)...
Non si usano in Sardegna?


----------



## gabrigabri

Da noi, a Torino, si chiamano "bugie".

Qui ci sono altri nomi
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiacchiere


----------



## Mariano50

Montesacro said:


> Mariano50, mi riferivo proprio ai dolci raffigurati nella foto postata da italianilla (grazie!)...
> Non si usano in Sardegna?


Qualcosa di simile sono le "orillettas"!
http://it.primopiatto.barilla.com/lacucinaitaliana/isaporiregionali/speciali/pdf/57679_awContent.pdf


----------



## rocamadour

rainbowizard said:


> ...mia nonna li preparava anche ripieni di marmellata ma non so se fosse una sua invenzione


 
Ciao a tutti! 
Anche mia suocera, milanese, le fa con la marmellata (SLURP!)
A Milano le ho sempre sentite chiamare_ chiacchiere_, in Piemonte invece _bugie._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Brescia: saltasù.


----------



## Anneke

Confermo che a Napoli/Benevento si chiamano chiacchiere.


----------



## trier2007

A Lecce si chiamano chiacchiere;ho trascorso l'infanzia a Roma e conoscevo il termine 'frappe'; ho tentato di usarlo  anche qui, ma non sono stata compresa!


----------



## insegnantevolante

In Emilia le chiamano _sfrappole_, in Friuli _crostoli_.


----------



## Niki87

Salve a tutti,
qui nelle Marche si usa chiamarle semplicemente Sfrappe
(giustamente il parser ortografico me le segna come errore  )


----------



## marukbasket

Io ho sempre detto chiacchiere ... e sono Siciliana.


----------



## Montesacro

Grazie a tutti.
Faccio un riepilogo sommario delle vostre risposte fino a questo momento, indicando il termine prevalente regione per regione:

Piemonte: bugie
Liguria:
Lombardia: chiacchiere (Milano), saltasù (Brescia)
Trentino: grostoli
Veneto: crostoli, galani (Venezia)
Friuli: crostoli
Emilia-Romagna: sfrappole
Toscana: cenci
Umbria:
Marche: sfrappe
Lazio: frappe
Abruzzo:
Campania: chiacchiere (Napoli, Benevento)
Puglia: chiacchiere (Lecce)
Basilicata:
Calabria:
Sicilia: chiacchiere
Sardegna: orillettas (simili).

Allora: crostoli parrebbe essere il termine prevalente nel triveneto, frappe _et similia_ nei territori dell’ex stato pontificio (ipotizzando che gli usi lessicali dell’Umbria siano assimilabili a quelli delle Marche e del Lazio), chiacchiere nel sud (ma stranamente anche a Milano)…
Sembra quasi che la “mappa” a cui mi riferivo nel mio primo post ricalchi gli assetti geopolitici dell’Italia di metà ottocento!


----------



## deny80

A Varese si dice solo chiacchiere.


----------



## sam1978

Anche in *Liguria *vengono chiamate *bugie*. Talvolta si sente anche parlar di "Chiacchiere", ma è molto meno comune!


----------



## furs

In Liguria, bugie (come in Piemonte)
A Trieste, crostoli (come in Friuli e Veneto)


----------



## Meduser

A Pescara, ma credo in generale in Abruzzo, chiacchiere!


----------



## tie-break

Niki87 said:


> Salve a tutti,
> qui nelle Marche si usa chiamarle semplicemente Sfrappe
> (giustamente il parser ortografico me le segna come errore  )


 
Vengono chiamate anche "frappe" senza "s", forse a seconda delle zone.

Personalmente le ho sempre chiamate così.


----------



## tie-break

sam1978 said:


> Anche in *Liguria *vengono chiamate *bugie*.


 
Dove cade l'accento tonico? Bùgie o bugìe?


----------



## gabrigabri

tie-break said:


> Dove cade l'accento tonico? Bùgie o bugìe?




Sono bugìe, come quelle di Pinocchio


----------



## tie-break

gabrigabri said:


> Sono bugìe, come quelle di Pinocchio


 
Grazie


----------



## provvisorio

Sarebbe interessante sapere come si chiamino all'estero!

Qualche idea?

Grazie Fab


----------



## gabrigabri

provvisorio said:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere come si chiamino all'estero!
> 
> Qualche idea?
> 
> Grazie Fab




In Austria non mi pare che esistano. E se poi scrivessimo il nome nella lingua originale, sconfineremmo nel "non solo italiano", non so se si possa ;-)


----------



## rocamadour

gabrigabri said:


> E se poi scrivessimo il nome nella lingua originale, sconfineremmo nel "non solo italiano", non so se si possa ;-)



Giusto! 
... però - aggirando l'ostacolo  - mi viene in mente che in Spagna durante il periodo di carnevale si preparano dei dolci molto simili alle nostre chiacchere, che vengono chiamati "orecchie" [se cercate "orecchie di carnevale" in spagnolo troverete numerosi risultati]. Devo avere letto da qualche parte che l'origine va ricercata nel fatto che in questa stagione si mangiavano le orecchie del maiale fritte eek:!!!); oggi queste "orecchie" dolci hanno forme diverse, ma le ricette tradizionali spiegano che si deve tagliare la pasta in una forma triangolare, in modo da riprodurre la sagoma dell'orecchio del suino.

Comunque ci avrei giurato che il thread sarebbe risaltato fuori... puntualissimo, all'esatta distanza di un anno!


----------



## Angel.Aura

provvisorio said:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere come si chiamino all'estero!
> Qualche idea?
> Grazie Fab


Hanno ragione gabri e rocamadour. 
Qui ci limiteremo al Solo Italiano.
Grazie!


----------



## Hermocrates

Montesacro said:


> Faccio un riepilogo sommario delle vostre risposte
> 
> Piemonte: bugie
> Liguria:
> Lombardia: chiacchiere (Milano), saltasù (Brescia)
> Trentino: grostoli
> Veneto: crostoli, galani (Venezia)
> Friuli: crostoli
> Emilia-Romagna: sfrappole
> Toscana: cenci
> Umbria:
> Marche: sfrappe
> Lazio: frappe
> Abruzzo:
> Campania: chiacchiere (Napoli, Benevento)
> Puglia: chiacchiere (Lecce)
> Basilicata:
> Calabria:
> Sicilia: chiacchiere
> Sardegna: orillettas (simili).



Su questo sito ho trovato un altro nome che mi pare non sia stato ancora citato e che non compare neppure nell'articolo della Wikipedia postato da gabrigabri: _*guanti*_. 

Non specifica però in quale zona vengano chiamate così. Bisognerebbe fare un po' di ricerca (magari in rete).

Mia suocera è sarda e anche lei le chiama _*chiacchiere*_.


----------



## rocamadour

ryenart said:


> Su questo sito ho trovato un altro nome che mi pare non sia stato ancora citato e che non compare neppure nell'articolo della Wikipedia postato da gabrigabri: _*guanti*_.
> Non specifica però in quale zona vengano chiamate così. Bisognerebbe fare un po' di ricerca (magari in rete).



Ciao Rye & C. 
Da quello che ho trovato pare che il termine *guanti* sia calabrese. Secondo questo sito (http://www.occhiettineri.it/Ricette/Cal_chiacchiere.php) sarebbe in uso esclusivamente in una località della provincia di Cosenza...
[Domani interpellerò alcune attendibili fonti "viventi" ]


----------



## Montesacro

rocamadour said:


> Da quello che ho trovato pare che il termine *guanti* sia calabrese. Secondo questo sito (http://www.occhiettineri.it/Ricette/Cal_chiacchiere.php) sarebbe in uso esclusivamente in una località della provincia di Cosenza...
> [Domani interpellerò alcune attendibili fonti "viventi" ]


 
E' affascinante la frammentazione linguistica di questo Paese...
Possibile che il termine _guanti_ (nell'accezione di _frappe_, ovviamente) abbia un'area di diffusione così limitata?
Sia chiaro, non sto mettendo in dubbio la notizia riportata da Rocamadour: esprimo solo il mio stupore


----------



## Liuk99

Scusate se faccio una piccola digressione (quando ho letto il titolo pensavo si parlasse di un mio amico...), ma è proprio dalle frappe che a Roma le persone col naso grosso vengono spesso soprannominate "_Er Frappa_", cioè dal modo di dire "_Ma è il naso tuo o te stai a magnà na frappa??_"


----------



## Liuk99

Montesacro said:


> E' affascinante la frammentazione linguistica di questo Paese...



Enzo Biagi diceva: "Solo in Italia una cosa che al nord si chiama uccello al sud la chiamano pesce"


----------



## Hermocrates

Leggevo in questo sito e qualche altro che non solo il nome locale varia nelle diverse regioni, ma spesso anche gli ingredienti.

I cenci toscani, ad esempio, prevedono anche il vin santo o liquore tra gli ingredienti e in alcune regioni si usa lo strutto per preparare le chiacchiere/frappe.


----------



## rocamadour

ryenart said:


> I cenci toscani, ad esempio, prevedono anche il vin santo o liquore tra gli ingredienti e in alcune regioni si usa lo strutto per preparare le chiacchiere/frappe.



Buon pomeriggio, Rye! 
... Mi hai fatto venire in mente che in Piemonte talvolta mettono nell'impasto un bicchierino di vino bianco o di vermouth. E sull'onda di questo ricordo mi è anche tornato alla memoria che in alcune zone di confine tra il Piemonte e la Lombardia (tra la Lomellina e la provincia di Pavia) queste frittelle dolci si chiamano anche *galle*. 
Rivedendo poi l'elenco del riepilogo, ho notato solo ora il nesso tra la voce usata in Sardegna (*orillettas*) e quanto avevo riportato nel mio post #30 a proposito della Spagna.


----------



## BrunoB

All'indirizzo:
cookaround.com/cucina/regionale/emilia/confro-1.php?id_ric=416

ho trovato un nuovo nome, specifico della provincia di Reggio Emilia:
INTRIGONI o chiacchere reggiane.

Saluti

Bruno


----------



## BrunoB

Uhahoooo! Dimenticavo che qua da noi, in Franciacorta, si chiamano:
LATTUGHE
mentre il termine 'saltasù' non l'ho proprio mai sentito.

Bruno


----------



## BrunoB

Da: adieta.it/dolci-carnevale.htm
....
Per carnevale in Campania si mangiano le chiacchiere (o pampuglie), le zeppole ....
============================================
Da: padovanews.it/content/view/25509/112/

Carnevale, i pasticceri avvertono: "I veri galani sono solo fritti"      
17-01-2008
I veneziani non hanno dubbi: i “crostoli” o “galani” sono della Serenissima o, tutt’al più, veneti  e sono nati con il carnevale, fino a diventarne, insieme alle frittelle, il simbolo.
Ma i toscani giurano che sono una loro invenzione e li chiamano “cenci” o “chiacchiere”. E analogo s’alza il coro da tutte le regioni italiane che ne rivendicano la paternità, mutando i nomi: “lattughe” (bresciano), “bugie” (Piemonte, Liguria),  “frappe” o “flappe” (Umbria), “sfrappole” (Romagna), etc.
Ma su una cosa gli addetti ai lavori concordano: i galani sono tali solo se rigorosamente fritti!
....


----------

